# Beware of this food...



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I saw this and thought I would share, not sure how true it is but wanted to share just in case...

***DOG FOOD WARNING*** Several months ago I saw a patient with severe neurological disease and was unable to walk. I diagnosed him with thiamine (Vitamin B1) deficiency (a vitamin deficiency which causes a severe injury to the brain). We had her food tested by the FDA and I just received official confirmation it was found to be deficient in thiamine. The food was Whole Paws Chicken and Brown Rice from Whole Foods Supermarket. I would imagine a recall is in the process but that is up to the FDA. If you are feeding your dog this brand of food please stop and start another brand. If there are no problems there likely will not be. If neurological signs start, though, they are generally very quickly resolved with thiamine injections. Fortunately, that was the case for my patient as well.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Yikes! I wonder how they missed that before marketing the food in stores. I've never heard of that food, but thanks for sharing.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow thanks for letting us know


----------

